# ATITool default clock/mem on 9800Pro?



## DarwinsWhisker (Apr 29, 2005)

HI, I have a 9800 Pro. I've recently installed ATI Tool, and I've noticed that the default speeds it has set for me are 324c/290m. I dont know why this is, as the Pro should be running on 380/340. Can anyone offer a clue?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 30, 2005)

its getting those speeds from your bios

check with a sysinfo tool like everest what it says your clocks are


----------



## smallpc (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi,
For me, I have a HIS radeon excalibur 9800pro ICEQ (256/256), and the default values are 378/348. and with the origine air cooling I have 420/358, and no probleme with last stable atitool version.


----------

